# Paddle switch question



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm thinking of putting paddle switches on a few of my machines (contractor saw, drill press, bandsaw) for easier & safer shutdown if/when things get a little "uncomfortable". Funny how as I get older, I think of safety-related things more frequently...

These seem like a good option:

http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-D4160-110-Volt-Paddle-Switch/dp/B005W17HYY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347737308&sr=8-1&keywords=paddle+switch

However, I found some posts on another forum by someone who had used one on a saw, and it would only run if he held the "on" button depressed, making it sound like a momentary contact switch used with a magnetic starter, which I don't have.

Has anyone here used one of these (Woodstock D4160), and if so, can you confirm that it's a plain old on/off switch, which is what I want?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have used this similar looking switch from Grizzly.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/110-220V-Paddle-On-Off-Switch/H8243

The Grizzly switch stays "on" in the On position. Mine is used on a drum sander.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Stevedore said:


> I'm thinking of putting paddle switches on a few of my machines (contractor saw, drill press, bandsaw) for easier & safer shutdown if/when things get a little "uncomfortable". Funny how as I get older, I think of safety-related things more frequently...
> 
> These seem like a good option:
> 
> ...


I submit the gentleman failed to read the instructions with the switch. That's called a "magnetic" switch, which simply means there is a latching relay built into it. If you don't wire it such that BOTH hot AND neutral pass through the switch, the machine will run as long as you hold the on switch and stop when you release it. The latching relay needs the neutral line to work. 

The switch you linked to will work fine. Just be sure to wire it correctly. :smile:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

If that's a magnetic starter that looks like a good price. Another advantage of this starter is if you loose power and it comes back on the piece of equipment with that starter will have to be restarted with the switch.
Tom


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

I bet that it's just a switch. It's pretty small to have a contactor in there too. It will be a good switch if are looking for a paddle switch. To me, it looks like the switch that are on Craftsman like tools.

Bob


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I think I'll order a few & see how it goes.

I'd be surprised if it were any kind of magnetic/latching switch for that price, but who knows. The one I read about that had the problem may just have been defective, or the guy wasn't depressing it hard enough, or who knows what.

Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/110V-Paddle-On-Off-Switch/H8241/accessories

I've got this one on my table saw and it's the magnetic one. Unplug the saw while it's running and plug it back in and it's still off, either magnetic or FM.:smile:


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

One of the reviewers on Amazon states it is in fact a magnetic switch however it doesn't come with instructions....

http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-D41...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

I also found another similar one that is a standard on off switch but it costs a few bucks more for some reason...

Woodstock D4151 110/220-Volt Paddle Switch - Amazon.com



jschaben said:


> I submit the gentleman failed to read the instructions with the switch. That's called a "magnetic" switch, which simply means there is a latching relay built into it. If you don't wire it such that BOTH hot AND neutral pass through the switch, the machine will run as long as you hold the on switch and stop when you release it. The latching relay needs the neutral line to work.
> 
> The switch you linked to will work fine. Just be sure to wire it correctly. :smile:


Any chance you could post how to wire it correctly? :smile: (I'd like to get a couple myself and would hate to burn something up!)


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Marv said:


> Any chance you could post how to wire it correctly?


The switch you purchase should have the instructions.

JSchaben mentioned you just need to ensure both hot and neutral need to be connected. This is a generic diagram. Your switch contacts may look different.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Marv said:


> One of the reviewers on Amazon states it is in fact a magnetic switch however it doesn't come with instructions....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-D41...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
> 
> ...


 
Daves diagram is essentially correct. Your current switch may or may not run the neutral through the existing switch regardless of whether it is magnetic or not. My saw came with a basic on-off switch and I didn't need to do any rewiring. The rewiring came installing on the router table as it just had a switched outlet so I had to bring the neutral up to the switch and back. 
There are pdf's available on the grizzly website for wiring these things, just click the "pdf" button under the price.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/110V-Paddle-On-Off-Switch/H8241


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

That looks simple enough and thanks Dave/jschaben. :smile: The reviewer on Amazon stated these did not come with directions and I just wanted to make sure "generic" instructions for this type of switch would work.


Dave Paine said:


> The switch you purchase should have the instructions.
> 
> JSchaben mentioned you just need to ensure both hot and neutral need to be connected. This is a generic diagram. Your switch contacts may look different.
> 
> View attachment 51041





jschaben said:


> Daves diagram is essentially correct. Your current switch may or may not run the neutral through the existing switch regardless of whether it is magnetic or not. My saw came with a basic on-off switch and I didn't need to do any rewiring. The rewiring came installing on the router table as it just had a switched outlet so I had to bring the neutral up to the switch and back.
> There are pdf's available on the grizzly website for wiring these things, just click the "pdf" button under the price.
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/110V-Paddle-On-Off-Switch/H8241


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Just as a follow up, I did order a couple of these from Amazon:

Paddle Switch



As mentioned by others, there are no instructions included, but there is a small wiring diagram printed on the switch body itself, which is sufficient if you have some familiarity with basic electrical diagrams.

I just installed one on my Delta CS, and again, as others mentioned, it is in fact a magnetic or latching switch, which I think is very nice considering the price. If you pull the plug, or the wall power circuit breaker trips, the saw won't start when power is restored until you press the green "on" button. Very nice safety feature. 

This will be a big safety improvement for me, as I can easily press the "off" paddle with my knee if I need both hands to be holding stock pieces following a cut. I'm retiring from the working world in 2 weeks, and hope to do more woodworking than I've been able to do, and I'll take all the safety I can get. I may put these switches on everything but my shop radio.


----------

